# Zookstar Joes Pics (Gazman)



## OtherbrotherMoore (May 25, 2017)

ran in on joes job and flashed a pic, joe was fumeing and screaming "Dont show that Dingo Fanged Aussi my work"


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Can you please pass on my thanks to Bazooka Joe next time you see him .


----------



## Lovin Drywall (May 27, 2016)

Just 12 inching it hey is that apartment blocks


----------



## OtherbrotherMoore (May 25, 2017)

Lovin Drywall said:


> Just 12 inching it hey is that apartment blocks


Thanks McLovin


----------

